# 93000,93224



## amym (Feb 6, 2012)

I am trying to find out under what circumstances can we bypass the NCCI edit for the EKG when billed same day as Holter.  Is it that the reason for the holter has to be an abnormal ekg or the ekg is performed for a different diagnosis other than the holter?


----------



## Ldari (Feb 6, 2012)

These can be billed together if modifier 59 is applicable. If the EKG was abnormal and then the holter monitor was ordered modifier 59 could be used. If the diagnosis for both is syncope then I don't feel modifier 59 could be used. Hope that helps!


----------

